# 72 bus



## hayden4king (Jul 3, 2008)

I am doing some side work on a 72 VW bus, and was wondering if anyone knew of any free publications/webpages that could help me, possibly with diagrams.


----------



## My Bora 1.8t (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: 72 bus (hayden4king)*

same here.. 
just picked up a 72 and looking for some sources for replacement parts and what not..


----------



## VeteRan6 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 72 bus (My Bora 1.8t)*

http://www.cip1.ca/


----------

